# KA24DE questions



## Wodin-AU (Jan 25, 2004)

Hey all just got a 93 Bluebird (Altima) a few months back and would like to know what I can do to get the most out of the KA engine without slapping on a turbo?

I am looking for a good allround performance that can go hard when needed.

Cheers


----------



## paparay (Dec 5, 2003)

Go here and search all the posts, spend a lot of time reading and then ask some good questions and use complete sentences and puncuation. But you will most likely get flamed anyway. There are a lot of guys there that know a lot of stuff but there are more kids there that don't know much and like to flame and hear themselves type.

http://www.nissantalk.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?&forumid=11


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

like he said, search, search and more search. first things first though, do a tune-up and fix anything that leaks. then you can go on to things like a header, an intake, a pulley or something along those lines.


----------



## Wodin-AU (Jan 25, 2004)

Thanks guys, I will have a look at that link and see what I can find. It is so hard to source parts in Australia.. The Jap scene just hasn't taken off yet. We are surrounded by guys that get V6 or V8 Holdens/Fords, lower them and install bigass subwoofers, lay their driving seats right back and call them street machines. :loser: 

Oh and thanks for the heads up on the young wannabes :thumbup: 


Cheers
Wodin-AU


----------

